# Formula para aumentar el diametro de un bobinado de estator?



## Tercelo (Dic 7, 2012)

hola que tal? Espero que bien...

Bueno, les cuento que me ha tocado enbobinar un estator de un generador trifasico, el cual posee 2 polos en el rotor y el estator tiene 30 ranuras. El Problema las bobinas del estator estàn compuestas por 8 alambres del cobre de la misma "seccion (0.88 mm).

El problema es que no tengo como montar 8 carretes con alambres individuales, para ir enbobinando las bobinas del estator, entonces mi idea es reducir "las tiras" de alambre, y obviamente aumentar el diametro del alambre a cambiar

Alguien se sabe alguna forma exacta de como calcular cual serìa el nuevo Diametro (mm) que deberia tener el nuevo alambre a montar?

Mi idea es disminuir de 8 alambres que posee la bobina originalmente, a 4 alambres o quizas menos, pero aumentando el diametro (seccion mm)  del alambre obviamente

Adjunto una foto 







Saludos


----------



## fernandolizandro (Feb 1, 2013)

aumenta el doble de la seccion de cada alambre, si es 0.88 cada uno ponle 4 de 1.76


----------



## sebawetzel (Feb 2, 2013)

Aumentar la seccion sirve para que se soporte mas carga (mas amperaje puede circular por la bobina) pero si le sacas vueltas bajas la tension generada. Tal vez no entienda lo que publicaste, pero de ninguna forma podes disminuir la cantidad de espiras de las bobinas, al menos que en vez de generar 220 quieras 110 o 55 volts en la salida... 
Espero no haberme malentendido el tema.


----------



## fernandolizandro (Feb 2, 2013)

las vueltas no van a variar y si sumas las secciones da igual el problema es manipular los conductores para introducirlos dentro de la ranura


----------



## vh1sis (Abr 25, 2013)

la forma mas simple es asi toma el total de seccion de los 8 hilos y reemplaza la misma seccion por 4 hilos de mayor diametro individual pero que al sumarse entre si los 4 te den la misma seccion que los 8


----------



## siedgrified (May 2, 2013)

Nada de lo escrito antes suma el valor de las secciones total pero ojo el valor del diametro del alambre es sin esmalte lo sumas sacar el valor equivalente y luego te vas a las tablas y escoges si quieres dividir en 2,3,4 alambres en paralelo , lo importante es que mantengas el valor de conduccion , pero ojo se secciona a mas alambres en paralelo por que es dificil de meter o manejar el alambre al embobinar , tambien tienes q*ue* considerar q*ue* al volverlo de menos alambres el espacio se aprovecha menos y es posible que no entre pero si las bobinas tienen espacio no hay mucho problema , saludos espero haberte ayudado con mi respuesta


----------

